# Raising a forgotten classic. Micro lucky ring



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

Been shooting a lot of 8mm steel over the last year mainly frameless style. However I have had an itching to try 8mm lead but could not find a setup which worked well frameless. I have had the Dankung micro lucky ring sitting in my wardrobe for years. Knowing it difficult to shoot in standard makeup I set about modifying it. First I cut notches to locate the looped band set with orange duo duo. Secondly I used theraband black tubing on the stocks. And thirdly I wrapped para cord around the rest of the frame creating a parm swell as for elastic I love looped 1632 for 8mm steel and looped 2040 for 8mm lead. What a great little accurate slingshot it has turned out to be.


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

That lools really fun!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shooter


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Lovely little frame. I really dig the look of these Chinese style looped frames.


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

I really like small framed slingshot nothing bigger than 100mm high but the problem for me is that they never really shoot that well out the box. I find myself having to modify them in some way to make them usable. Most of these mod's have been done by other uses. Yes it can be fun trying different mod' s if you have the time but I wish the manufacturer's would spend a little more time making these slingshot more user friendly, this is one of the main reason I turned to frameless style shooting


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I like what you did for tube guides in the loops. I may have to try something similar on my dankung.


----------

